#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 何等濕態(?) 8/30+2

## lower

15+15+15+


看標題就知道這次有怪東西WWWW(毆)

如果有版主覺得太過火的話請告訴我,我會盡快撤掉的~



另外上篇回文在這裡WW

To:狼佐
恩,我大致上都懂了,謝謝狼佐的解說WW
阿克留斯萌XD!!
腳部的提議我有在考慮中,搞不好以後會改過來WW


To:彌星-帆
其實還是有辦法做到的,只不過腳要向前多伸出去一點就是了W
現在再回去看也覺得很多地方都怪怪的囧(死)
------------------



M.C hot dog magic cat 的設定稿
可是我還沒想出名子,有那種很像魔術師小跟班的名子嗎?(爆)






師太,濕態WW(15+注意)




WWW伏磊!!WWW(毆)
這個已經是我的極限了,不過更濕態的是我居然有畫全身WW(爆)

----------


## 則

標題很讚阿XD

魔術貓可愛((捏

什麼?!

那不如整張放上!!  ((逃

----------


## 竜‧羅斯

我要看全身!!(爆

魔術貓很贊www(指

說不定是被百萬年殺打到(咦??)

----------


## ALEX

哇
魔術貓
好可愛喔
下面那隻為神麼趴在地上
不懂
???

----------


## 天空神龍

那個刪除線也是名字之一嗎（爆）

伏磊表情好棒好可愛ＸＤ

----------


## Silver．Tain

畫的很不錯耶

有15+嗎?

感覺上好像10+都沒有......(想太多啦......

----------


## 芬里尔

唔唔 平時很強很狂暴的受起來都會很可愛？（木亥火暴）
啊 全身~~~~~~~~（飛……）
啊 不過 貓貓很可愛 服飾也迎合了MAGIC的主題啊~
期待背景（和全身）（木亥火暴）……

----------


## 幻兒

魔術貓貓看起來雖然很萌很可愛，

但是總絕得他的笑容...

下一秒好像會蹦出什麼東西似的...

邪惡奸詐...?或許

下面的不予置評(跑)

----------


## 島月

全身全身!

敲碗!

這麼棒的圖當然要全身大圖版本啊!!!

----------


## 罪人的刻印

那張濕態……我看了很久
才發現問題點的所在

那個體位姿勢下，他背上應該還趴著另一隻獸啊！
大大趕快補上去吧！


魔術貓很可愛+1
不過有種，眼睛睜開的話，表情會變很邪惡的感覺
原因不明(?)

----------


## 戌天沃牙

貓咪好可愛嘎~~XD
純純可愛小貓咪!(炸)
伏磊的樣子很棒阿!!
可以看全身嗎?

----------


## ≧Squall Beryl≦

魔法喵給人的感覺好像～

某動畫的角色……傑洛士…！？

何等濕態呀～肯定只是游泳抽筋！欺騙不了我的一亖一！

----------


## 藍颯斯

哇啊啊~~((噴

我快血流不止了- -+

好想看全身阿~~

超期待的~~((炸

----------


## 十

在下好像看到有頭巾？

設定稿與濕態違和感好像很大…

感覺上濕態好像更趨向攻呢…
不過動作好棒！表情更棒！

外表越是正常，內在越是糟糕(!?)

全身希望！！！！！！！！！！
挑戰極限大期望！！！！！！！！！！

----------


## 涼

魔法貓好可愛 不知道會變出什麼花樣XD
這師太好濕阿 濕到我都流鼻血啦~~
全身希望阿XD

----------


## andy96108

想看下面那張的全身版XD
那隻貓的風格讓我想到某遊戲的插畫 :P

----------


## lower

乎,剛從青年夜市飆回來XD(咦?),感謝大家的回文WW~~


--------------------------------
回上篇文

TO:星澈
嗯,謝謝星澈的幫忙囉WW
是肚臍,我少了肚臍嗎XD?(食神調)

TO:逆月
逆月樣也喜歡瘦瘦型的嗎?(爆)

--------------------------------

另外先跟想看全身玉照(?)的各位說聲抱歉,因為圖我咖掉了(毆
畢竟這種東西還是偶而玩玩就好了WW
話雖如此不過今天還是畫了一張WWWW(爆)

--------------------------------
TO:則

很有文藝氣息的標題對吧,來淫詩吧XD!!

TO:Conceit小狗

什麼是百萬年殺阿囧lllll(有種猴腮雷的FU)


TO:ALEX

不懂最好啦~,還是不要懂比較好啦XD(意義不明)
喵喵很可愛吧WW(爆)

TO:天空神龍

刪除線那個有認真考慮過的說lll,如果我沒有想到好聽的名子就這樣叫他吧XD
另外犬科怎麼看都是一個萌字WW

TO:銀月小狼狼

孩子你好早熟阿(爆),真的連10+都沒有嗎?(搞錯重點了吧?!)

TO:芬裡爾

是阿,強大的反差感讓人又愛又萌WWWWW
不過全身已經沒了XD

TO:幻兒

我是沒把貓咪設定的那麼奸詐啦XD
應該會像不二那樣吧?
不過他的帽子就跟健達出奇蛋一樣出奇喲,會噴巧克力還會噴....(毆死)

TO:島月

孩子別激動!!全身沒了XD!
另外一張先頂著!!(爆)

TO:罪人的刻印

不,你忽略了愛撫中的可....(轟殺)
其實那張本來就只有畫到伏磊而已,其他我都是草草帶過的WW(自爆)
話說那個貓咪沒那麼可怕啦XD!!他不是市丸阿(炸)

TO:戌天沃牙

純情小受獸俏伏磊!(爆)
話說這樣大家比較有想像空間吼?

TO:≧Squall Beryl≦

阿,那個卡通已經很久了耶XD,勾起我的回憶了WW
不過我看不太出來他跟傑洛士有哪裏像(死)

這肯定是打了針或吃了藥的!!(達叔調)(爆)

TO:藍颯斯

抱歉讓你期待落空了ˊˋlll
不過有補救方案WW(慢著)

TO:十

頭巾?不懂意思(死)
不不,越像攻方的當起受來會更有味道阿WW(爆)

TO:涼

他會的花樣很多喔XD,不過幾乎都需要用到帽子跟拐杖~


TO:andy96108

該怎麼稱呼你呢?,用帳號直接說好像怪怪的(爆)
可以說說看是像哪一款遊戲嗎??



--------------------8/30+2--------------------





M.C hot dog Magic cat 設定vol.2

這次介紹魔法貓的配件:
帽子:帽子有生命力,如果是不被帽子所認同的人戴上去的話都會被吃掉W
       另外帽子裡面總共可以放進666種東西,
       不過這樣一來就很難找到自己要的東西了
         所以魔法貓大概都只會放50~100種的雜物與魔術道具

拐杖:其實是不求人(爆),雖然可以拿來當拐杖甚至充當飛天掃把
          不過似乎原本是為了在帽子癢的時候要幫它抓一抓而存在的道具....

紙牌:魔法貓最喜歡的魔術就是紙牌魔術,他全身上下至少藏了5副紙牌喔


另外誠徵魔法貓的名子(爆)




15+,自主規制注意!



先說海苔是貼好玩的(爆),只是覺得貼起來以後怎個就很爽(毆)
雖然說下面也沒有露,不過遮起來就是會讓人有暇想嘛WW

另外這次的攻方之前有畫過,請各位猜猜是誰吧XD    
    


以上,甘溫多啦WW

----------


## 天

我也好想帶看看喔((被吃掉...
更糟糕一張圖~~((噴

----------


## Silver．Tain

覺得還好啦

確實有些遐想

不過...

在某些部分不知道怎說...?

右腳的部分怪怪的...?

----------


## 夢想心法

> 乎,剛從青年夜市飆回來XD(咦?),感謝大家的回文WW~~
> 
> --
> 
> M.C hot dog Magic cat 設定vol.2
> 
> 另外誠徵魔法貓的名子(爆)


原來在糕熊，青黏液勢不搬家了真是好事情

=3=

--

葛赫拉史，一次汙辱四個名人 (毆)


最後我還是想說

「葛萊分多加十分！」

----------


## M.S.Keith

靠團長又出現啦！！！！（？）
奇怪當初不是說兄是受怎麼現在變兄攻了？
（拖走

----------


## ≧Squall Beryl≦

真的是很像阿～


－－－－那已經算是１７＋了吧！？－－－－－－

噗哇～～～～（噴茶

這…這這這這這這……＠口＠Ｏｍ

這肯定只是抽筋之後被救生員救上岸而已啦～～

眼淚也是因為嗆水而流的阿～～

----------


## 則

太糟糕了~太糟糕了

整個圖糟糕到

對對....

我的思想正常

他們絕對沒發生什麼事((左手在做什麼?!

受不了了((暈~~

----------


## 神原明野

魔術師啊，突然讓我跟怪盜XX女作了聯想

不過，帽子上面那個機關…

又讓我跟CAXXXT作了聯想XDDD



只有紅色那隻前面的海苔會引起我注意

因為感覺要露不露這樣

整體上來看會讓我有紅色那隻被(嗶－)的感覺



我剛開始把手臂看成大腿了XD

我以我剛開始以為是體位有錯 我的錯覺XD

----------


## 銀狼洛斯

魔術貓好可愛唷～真想抱回家養（咦？）
不知道牠會變什麼魔術
好令人期待  :Very Happy:

----------


## 藍颯斯

> 這肯定只是抽筋之後被救生員救上岸而已啦～～[/size]
> 
> 眼淚也是因為嗆水而流的阿～～


好棒的糟糕圖~~((大誤

是阿是阿~他一定是溺水

然後被救上岸

因為有點氧氣不足所以才會造成紅暈現象(?

哈哈哈~~((拍桌叫好

----------


## 十

唔…很想看看魔法貓的眼睛
好像隱藏著一點秘密？

呃…
伏磊頭上那個黑色的不是頭巾嗎？
看起來蠻像的

在下就是被那個蠻似頭巾的釣上來的說

的確越像攻方的當起受來越是有味道阿
很有同感

果然外表越是正常，內在越是糟糕(!?) 

自主規制注意的表情也是很棒呢
加上紅暈很有美感(?)！

雖說很想說『自主規制』去掉希望
但其實把『自主規制』去掉後再加上類似薄布類的蓋著某處效果也不錯呢
若隱若現更有可塑性，觀賞價值更高喔！

攻方詳細希望
把攻方前的伏磊去掉，攻方維持著這個動作好像也不錯看呢

咳咳…失言了

----------


## 島月

從道具來想的話

卡德(card)、海特(hat)、路克(6的日語發音)

從手杖來想的話

名字就叫不求貓吧~~~(益)

----------


## L.snow

還是隱藏的圖有愛~
當然~應該把下體擡高一些~

----------


## 漣漪月影

第一張的魔術貓還蠻可愛的~
總覺得貓咪配魔術師在適合不過了~(兔子也行~)
然後是隱藏圖...
很想歪狠暴力!!!GJ呀!!!
呵呵~

----------


## 小樂

貓給人的感覺很童話    也有表演者的味道
帽子的創意很有趣     也給人俏皮感  XD"

飛行圖希望   ~ ˇ
名子的話..  "梦溟"   參考看看 


第2張是想練肌肉架構是吧!?  (噴

原來吻部前端合起來後面微開的大小夠舌頭露阿..  
不過我看他牙齒蠻尖銳的   咬到舌頭應該很痛  XD"

後面那隻的架構疑似混掉了   不好畫是吧  XD?

最後..  表情根本是引誘犯罪    海苔退散萬歲!!
(遭拖..

----------


## 飛翔

魔術貓好可愛呀~~ 一直都笑咪咪的

15+圖的話@@+   你好糟糕呀XD

不知道還有沒有別種姿勢的(炸

----------


## 秋楓

瞇瞇眼大好啊XD

貓咪真的很適合神祕感呢
大概是在黑夜穿梭帶來的錯覺吧
當個盜賊之類的都很讚

至於那個15+的..
一個是在做伏地挺身
一個在拉筋吧XD
只是學長太不溫柔(?

----------


## 路歐里

好厲害!好厲害!好厲害!!!  :叫好:  
上色好強阿!!
是小路不可能到的境界QAQ

15+不敢點....

----------


## 蒼心

第二張的好受...(臉紅)

全身全身~~~(伸爪)(遭踹)

畫的好好喔~~第二張真的很有那種感覺喔~XD

----------


## 星澈

魔術貓好可愛+1

不愧是"濕態"   令人難以不做遐想(吞口水)
...新增的自主規制雖然骨架有些怪   但糟糕的意境卻更上一層啊 !

如果需要在下紅線支援的話...可以喔~~(羞)

----------

